# Check Mite Plus



## gumbi17 (Jun 8, 2015)

I am fighting a huge Small hive beetle problem here in Texas due to all of the rain and lack of heat, and I've already lost two hives due to the SHB infestation. I've tried most of the different traps, from dryer sheets to beetle barns to others. I'd like to give the Checkmite plus a try but it seems that they are harder to find then the holy grail, does anyone know of where I can get some to save my last 2 remaining hives?


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I was thinking of ordering some and you are right no one has any.I wonder what happened to it.


----------



## gumbi17 (Jun 8, 2015)

I've heard the company stopped for awhile, I'm not sure why, but I can't find any online at all!! Help!


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

In some places the varroa weren't being killed by it, and it contaminates the comb, so beekeepers stopped using it. No sales means dealers stopped stocking it.


----------



## gumbi17 (Jun 8, 2015)

Ugh...what would help me with the SHB then???


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

SHB is what I wanted to use to help on them also.I use other measures against them but every little bit helps especially on small starter nucs.


----------



## gumbi17 (Jun 8, 2015)

Exactly...I lost two single brood boxes that just were almost 70% full!


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

Everything is local, but my climate is not too different from yours, maybe more humidity because I'm on the coast. I don't even think much about SHB infestation now since I've kept my hives in full sun with good top and bottom ventilation. Some things I can't do like nucs with low population, and those real small mating nucs. I can take one of my colonies and put it in the shade and it will go from a dozen SHB to thousands in short order. Just keep strong colonies with good ventilation in full sun and you should be good. I have survivor bees not commercially produced ones and that also helps, they are more defensive. Good Luck


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Gumbi17

I 'm in north Florida and the best thing I have found is

1. A strong hive
2. As much Sunshine exposure as possible
3. Beetle Blasters with mineral oil (only need fill the bottom third of the blaster) Buy mine local or from Mann Lake. 
4. I put two in each brood box and super between the outside frames (1-2 and 9-10). 

Last summer the the blasters stayed full of dead beetles. Never saw over two or three running around in the hives. I don't have a lot of experience with bees but took the advice of local guys and had no beetle problems. Buy extra because you can't always clean them out to reuse them. Good luck


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Get a tube of D con roach bait , I think Lowes and home Depot carry it, take a cd case and open it up. There is the raised center piece that the cd.pushes down.onto, put a bead around the center piece. Close.the case and put 1.on bottom board and another on top of inner cover if you use one ( which helps shb by giving them a place.to get away from the bees ). The casemail has small openings that the beetles can get into. Check them every couple day's they will fill up fast.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I have tried cd cases and they have not worked good for me.I have used Combat and it gets them.


----------



## Coach62 (Mar 26, 2016)

How did you use the combat exactly?


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Inside the cd cases.It gets them when the go inside.Fipronil is relatively harmless to humans and animals.


----------

